# CÃ©ad mÃ­le fÃ¡ilte romhaibh



## irishlops (Mar 9, 2009)

hi. welcome to my bunnies blog.

i will figure out how to post pics, and show you all my vain rabbits!!!!lol

info- caramel, female, spayed dwarf lop eared rabbit. 7months old and was a mommy.

eyore- male, netered. likes carrats and apples. not parsely....or bannanas..

these two will (try ) to be bonded soon.

more updates later.

ps. im a 13yr old girl whio lives in derry. i love to draw, so i might post some of my drawings in here aswell.

slÃ¡n


----------



## irishlops (Mar 9, 2009)

found this....
rabbit is said like, counion


----------



## irishlops (Mar 10, 2009)

ok... i have worked out that i cant upload pics on the school laptops....so i will when i get home!


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 12, 2009)

Pics?


----------



## irishlops (Mar 12, 2009)

ok! ii so.... forgot!!!!
ill take some good ones tomorrow and then i will upload for saturaday or sunday!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 12, 2009)

Can't wait to finally see photo's of your bunny's


----------



## irishlops (Mar 13, 2009)

yeh. my brother will get my pics uploaded in 7hrs time!!! yay!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 14, 2009)

I look forward to the pictures!


----------



## irishlops (Mar 14, 2009)

camarea broke!!!!!!!!
AAAAUUURRRRGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!
it will be going to the shop to be fixed today.
the shop person said monday or wensday to pick it up... so were stuck for now.
but i can say they are cute...lol


----------



## Becca (Mar 14, 2009)

I thought you didn't have a camera? 

Hows things with you then?


----------



## irishlops (Mar 15, 2009)

my brother is a civil and enviomantal engineer.
so his work gave him a caramra for work and personal use.
so... i asked him could i bowrrow. it. john, my brother, 
pressed the wrong bo=utton....so...
it will be back soon ish..lol
im ok.
im up on more scratch...
im clipping caramels nails.
she is limping in on leg, even though the nails are longis, you cant see them under her fur...
one seems to be chapped or damaged, so i will hopefully resolve it.


----------



## Numbat (Mar 15, 2009)

Can't wait for the pics! I can't believe the camera broke, groan! Hope Caramel's okay.


----------



## irishlops (Mar 19, 2009)

im going on a photo spree!!!!

when my brother gets back i will upload!!


----------



## Mai_Roberts (Mar 19, 2009)

i cant wait fof pictuuurees  x


----------



## Becca (Mar 19, 2009)

*Mai_Roberts wrote: *


> i cant wait fof pictuuurees  x


_
I 2nd that 

How are you Elena? Hope you are well - can't wait to see some of your drawings, can I ask what your blog name means? '*CÃ©ad mÃ­le fÃ¡ilte romhaibh*' ??

_


----------



## irishlops (Mar 20, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> *Mai_Roberts wrote: *
> 
> 
> > i cant wait fof pictuuurees  x
> ...



its irish for a 100,00 welcomes!!!

lol. i could not get on yesterday as i was not aloud on the laptop. im in school now.

so.......my brother left the camera on my bed. so when i get home. pics. then he will upload them.

sorry for the hold up. i was busy revision for a test today aswell.


----------



## irishlops (Mar 20, 2009)

ps. im fine, and so is caramel. she has not touched pellet food. but eattiing greens and fruit. so ill try her a gain with pellets tonight.
eyore- loves the attention and got a new food. brocolli. no dieahea so far so fingers cross he is ok with it.,


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 21, 2009)

Pics :hanging:


----------



## Becca (Mar 21, 2009)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> Pics :hanging:


Please?? :biggrin2:


----------



## Lover_Of_Lopz (Mar 21, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> *irishbunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Pics :hanging:
> ...


Please Please Please:biggrin2:


----------



## Mai_Roberts (Mar 21, 2009)

*Lover_Of_Lopz wrote: *


> *Becca wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *irishbunny wrote: *
> ...


Please, Please, Please, Please. :biggrin2:


----------



## irishlops (Mar 21, 2009)

ok! omg i so forgot! i got a run, and caramel is out in it... mw thinks it time 2 get them now. and eyore..
be back when i finish taking them


----------



## irishlops (Mar 21, 2009)

ok. i finished typing a page of cw for re.
now ill go and take pics.


----------



## irishlops (Mar 21, 2009)

ok .........
does this make sense.
my mum gave me the camera as she had it,
i go out and take picuture of buns.
then she takes the camera off, and says she needs it and deletes all my pics. there is a new memeroy thing in it already!
she does not know about me uploading it up on this site but why did she delete my pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ill try again soon


----------



## Numbat (Mar 22, 2009)

Aww sorry your mum deleted all your pics! That must have been frustrating.

It's like problem after problem, are we ever gonna get to see your babies?

Time to get your butt out there and take some more pics!


----------



## Becca (Mar 22, 2009)

*Numbat wrote: *


> It's like problem after problem, are we ever gonna get to see your babies?


Yeah...... :?


----------



## irishlops (Mar 22, 2009)

im sorry. you must feel lke im pulling your leg or lying. but im not.
i am promiseing now to get the pictures up on ro with in april. along with the drawings.
sorry if you feel that way...


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 24, 2009)

*irishlops wrote:*


> i am promiseing now to get the pictures up on ro with in april. along with the drawings.
> sorry if you feel that way...


Your gonna make us wait over a week till April?? I don't know if I can wait patently enough to do that


----------



## Sweetie (Mar 24, 2009)

Patience is a virtue! I would love to see pics of your buns. I will get mine up soon also!


----------



## irishlops (Mar 24, 2009)

i said atleast... so ill try before the 1st of april! 
its hard for me know.


----------



## irishlops (Mar 24, 2009)

my bit of blog.
i have lost and found my voice to day.
then it goes high pitch and low.. and i have a cough.
my mum asked me where is the dust pan and brush. my voice descides tto be low pitched. so i say beside the bin in gthe washine machine room. she shout "if you use that tone of voice with me, ill come off your jaw, do you hear me! YOUR JAW!"
then she come in and hits my knee with the pan hard.
it did not hurt that much...
but still. i dont like that at all.


----------



## irishlops (Mar 24, 2009)

m reaching my key stage 3 exams in maths.
.............
in the exam in january i got 13 out of 100. the lowest in the year group.
because of my heart problem i dont do pe. so i help set stuff up and cheer. now my maths teacher takes me away for 2 lessons in the libary to teach me maths.
i did not have a ositive attadute going in in the firist place.
but people walk past and geer, because im a "spastic"(if thats a bad word on here ill remove it straight away)
and kike im ok, ill learn it so ill get out of this mess quicker.
i dont want to hurt her feels.. but well she smokes. thats fine its her choice. but she pure goes up to your face when she speacks and smokers breath is not nice at all....:vomit:
no offence to her or any thing...
i dont even know answers and she always asks me the hard ones. so i sit there like, in my head im like."oh ":censored2::scared::headsmack:shock2:onder::faint: whats the answer! then im like.... um i dont know. and the class laughs and she looks like,, omg! what have you been doing!
but i really listen in class.. i do. i got moved from my one friend. we dont speack because we both are like wth! and we dont mess. she just moved me.
in other subjects maths is used. im ok in the subjet untill maths is used.
i really hate this presserure.
i cant do mental maths. i have to write it down, like i cant add 11=5 with out writing and working it out.
every night i sit down with times tables,
i only know 1 2 5 and 10 times tables.
i do try but the teacher are like ggrrrrant:X
and i m like. :tantrum:
i hate maths.


----------



## irishlops (Mar 26, 2009)

CARAMEL LICKED ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
sh lick me, she licked me!
yay!Â¬!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## irishlops (Mar 30, 2009)

my mum has treatened to give my rabbits away. and she is not kidding. i just hope she cools down.
if my rabbits are gone nothing is stopping me from running away.
thats how important they are to me..


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 30, 2009)

What happened that your mom now wants to get rid of the rabbits. I know that you love your bunny's but runny away isn't gonna slove anything.


----------



## irishlops (Mar 30, 2009)

she just came out with it,
i have not done any thig wrong/bad, ect in the past month ish time...

what i mean, is if my rabbits are gone, i can go, not worry.
but..... i realyy dont know.:?<<<<<<<<<<my head from this morning and now.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 30, 2009)

I know why you want to leave if the buns aren't there but where are you gonna stay? How are you gonna eat? How much money do you have? If you don't know the answer then it's best to stay home.


----------



## irishlops (Mar 30, 2009)

i guess you are right.
i have no anwer.


----------



## irishlops (Mar 30, 2009)

oh, you are right..


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 30, 2009)

I want you stay at home. It's what's best for you, even you are having a hard time. If you leave how are the RO friends gonna get the sketch's you were doing?? What would happen if something happen to you or your heart? Do you know anyone who gonna help you out? 
I'm just looking out for your best interest. If I lived closer I could help you. Your a nice girl, I don't want anything to happen to you if you decided to run away which you are NOT going to 'cause it's not gonna make the situation any better.
:hugsquish: :bunnyhug:


----------



## irishlops (Mar 30, 2009)

u made me smile.
can i say, the sckethes... i cant at the moment.. there not ready.....
ok. i give you my word.or writen word.. or typed...


----------



## irishlops (Mar 30, 2009)

ps. i have to log off soon.
well now really. lol.
c u later,...ill pm you next time im on.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 30, 2009)

ok, I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## irishlops (Mar 30, 2009)

im glad you are!
smiles*
goes to spanish homework...


----------



## irishlops (Apr 1, 2009)

right.
no one, shoout, write things bad or ignore me...
i want to dissapear my self, so please dont aggrivate it.
i put the two out in the run, i had moved it over to a nice, just grass area.
i cleanned the top part of the hutch, dissnfecting it.
i washed the litterbox ect...
then i went to the un used bottom bit.
there was only a few bits of straw, fallen down from above and some leaves blown in by the wind....
i lifted the lino. (its the floor, they dont nibble it, so im safe with it, and i just wash and wipe it clean then.)
can i say i have noticed flies....i sprayed them, but could not find the source of them.
10000000000000000000000000000000sssssssss of eggs, some with maggots hatching.
i did not mind them. so peopel would scream, cry, vomit.
i dont mind.
all i can think is about the crap rabbit owner i am.
i looked at eyores bum and caramels.
there fine.
i am the worst rabbit owner ever.
please dont get on to me.
life is piling up.
living with my mum who phsyically and mental abuses me.
a father who my mum informed me, is in 3 weeks being told they have split up.
and the maggots.
how rubbish is my life.
i dont think ill be on later...
bai.
xioxoxoxo.
(i might get on 2morrow.)
sorry evry one.


----------



## Becca (Apr 1, 2009)

Elena in no way is this fault, do you not remember the PM's? Did you do what I said you should?
I know its up to you but if you feel like this you really should do this hun  I don't want you to be unhappy and be like this... it isn't fair on you in anyway!

You did the right thing getting rid of the flies but think about it NO ONE on here is a bad bunny owner because their here! They wouldn't be here otherwise!

My PM box is open for you anytime - and please don't say sorry for something that is not your fault...


XxxxxxxxXxxxx


----------



## irishlops (Apr 1, 2009)

no i didnot phone....
i dont have any free speaking time. like private. my phone is broke..
i have not cleanned them up ... i will leave it till 2morrow. i dont mind them the slightes bit.
only where they are.... there was mold aswell.........i can stand maggots... but molud-----:vomit:

ok becca i will. i cant stop my dad going. well, my mum kicking him out.... my dinner is going out...
any way, if my dad is gone, money will be tigher. and her mood might get worst....ill be on later maybe.
i will pm you any time i need to becca.
thanks for being there.
i might ask my dad to help me get rid of "them"... he will not mind, my mum wou;ld say its my fault.... so ill ask him...
the rabbits or raskles are fine. kicking out in the sun. and grass.
eyore having sex is anonny to see when you look out the window..... but i have to say only 1 in 2 weeks.... he is good.
but when i see him, i go out as stop it, incase his bitting are clawing to stay on is hurting the girl!

xoxoxpox


----------



## irishlops (Apr 1, 2009)

i still think its my fault....
like, i should of look there.....

im going outside to play. my dad said i could.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 1, 2009)

Elena this situation with your dad leaving is not your fault.
Your are a wonderful bunny mom, I don't think anyone thinks you are a bad one. You are doing the best you can, and that's all we ask. You will definitely need to clean the bugs and the mold up soon as that can cause issue's with the buns. 
Some males will still hump way after they are spayed. My Monsters would hump her 1st boyfriend when she was thirsty that was funny. I don't think she's ever humped Fluffy.

I'm always here for you. Rebecca


----------



## irishlops (Apr 3, 2009)

i dont think my dad leaving is my fault.
this is the 5th time he has left. but this is him being kicked out.
he has not don any thing wrong.
true relationship with my mum
brings in money.. ect..
last time he left.
(winter 2007)
we did not have any monry for oil, or wood for the fire, so we had no heating at all.
----------------------
im soring out the maggots soon.
tonight or 2morrow. 
bunies- fine, eyore was last seen messing about with secure toy.
caramel- last seen, being scared of teh ball, so eyore licked and snuggled her... lol.
i love my rabbits. but they seem to bring up all sorts of problems... but, ill stick them. thick or thin


----------



## irishlops (Apr 3, 2009)

ok.. i iam only on for 2secs.
but i have a long story for yous when i next h
get on.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 3, 2009)

You really need to get the maget's sorted out fast. If the buns get near them you are gonna have 2 sick buns and then your mom really wont be happy.

If your dad leaves for good, what are the chances you and the bunny's can go stay with him?


----------



## irishlops (Apr 3, 2009)

i am going to scream!!!!!! agh... explain---------i typed alot. then clicked reply and only one word came up!!!!!!!!!

"what, thosse fela bags..."my dad likes to stroke them and takes good care in genrrl of them
but to him, they are just rabbits. and tells me when i clip there nails, hand feed caramel when she was sick, not to bother they were just rabbbits...

the maggots...........:grumpy:
well 2morrow is the weekend.
the rabbits out in the small only thing i have run. 
me in the hutch....:?
ok.. will jeys fluild clean it up... then i let it dry, the warm soapy water, then warm clear water , left to dry????

the two rabbits have been away from that area for 3 weeks anyway.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 3, 2009)

*irishlops wrote: *


> the maggots...........:grumpy:
> well 2morrow is the weekend.
> the rabbits out in the small only thing i have run.
> me in the hutch....:?
> ok.. will jeys fluild clean it up... then i let it dry, the warm soapy water, then warm clear water , left to dry????


A small run is better than no run at all.
Yes, use soapy water to clean it and then let it dry. Hopefully it'll be a nice warm day and you can spend some lovely quality time with them. I know they'll enjoy and it and so will you.


----------



## irishlops (Apr 4, 2009)

im not aloud quaility time with them.
im only aloud to fed and water them, and clean them out.
the small run is used aswell.
--------------------------------
http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/weather/uk/ni/ni_forecast_weather.html
look at london derry.. but ill put on a warm coat!!!!
-----------------------------
ok, i looked again. still there. (i did not expect them to dissapear though)
they are un aware of what will happen......
ok, warm warter. ok. with a scrubing brush and basin with water, gloves (the white doctor ones ok? i have them for cleaning the huy=tch out all the time)
and black bin bag for...them....


----------



## Becca (Apr 4, 2009)

Why are you not allowed to spend quality time with them?
They must be really scared bunnies then


----------



## irishlops (Apr 4, 2009)

not really. eyore seems a shy bunny in himself.
caramel is bold anyway. not really scared.
i pet and talk to them when i feed them


----------



## Becca (Apr 4, 2009)

Thats good


----------



## irishlops (Apr 4, 2009)

thats fine now becca!
im glad now...
---------------------------------------------------------
as some of you my of read above, i was going to post a long reply. its a true story that happened to me on......um.. yesterday.
----------------------------------
i went to my maths lesson.
now, i did not go in with a bad or positive attaiute. just a ill come in and go whw=en the bell rings.
during this, the teacher moved m y desk, out to the front of the class, on its own like a island. right infront of her.
i hate being out in the open, just like a rabbit lol. so i was in a bad mood.........
then, here--- last exam i got 21%.
in this one i got more that double that 49%
i have to repeat it over the week end!!!!!!!
---------------------------------
any way. while i was simmering away in the middle of the class, she was writing on the board.
so i moved my table one cm.
so during the double 
lesson my table moved slowly but surly back to its place,,
:whistling
before i got 360 dergges around, (i really have a low attention span) i was daydreaming with out even realising it, she asked me a question. i dont even know all of my tim es tables.........so i did not have a clue.
then she was like, elener (saying my name wrong, say it wrong and it agrivates me even more, so i was bubbling......)
"ELENA YOU DONT EVEN THINK DO YOU! IM SUPRIZED YOU WERNT BOTTOM OF THE CLASS, WAIT YOU WERE!"
am because of my mum, i dont cry. my mum has treated me so badly, im scared to cry. so you will rarely see my cry.
sso i just stared evilly at her.
then she notied my table.... which got moved out again. but i was :censored2: off with her, so i moved it, not quietly, nosiely.
which lead to another i dont hionk.
now, if any one says i dont think... then god luck to bthem.
i really think more than most people.
thinking about rabbits. thhinking about religion, life, the world, people dying thankss to others are in my dat=ydreams.
also music notes.#
i really, if she was not a teacher, would of slapped her scross the face.
:nod

but i did not. i just stared.
then i wrote a note to aofie. she is sound. she is my friend, but fiona is my best. well... m y rabbist are my best.... or rebbecca or becca....on ro
well any way. the note went like,-----------------

who does she think SHE IS? saying i dont think!
i think about more important things than maths!
just because i was ment to be on the sepecall needs group in primary school and did not get in, because mr mc kevver bullied me! does that gib=ve her the right to take me from pe class on monday to do maths in gthe libarty ok?
just becaus e i dont do it does not mean i dont enjoy it. just bea csues of my heart problem.....
ill shove that redo the test paer up her :censored2: rivateeyes

she can give me detention. its not going to help naything.
i rather she did. extra time away from home.
i dont care what she does.
and whats up with moving my table!!!!!
i look like a retarded person. (not ment in offence. but ill remove it from ro if need be, cause i could not spell it)
and really, how is moving me out to the middle of the class going to help me???? huh> like, aofie you know i hate being forced in to open spaces. i like open spaces... but being forced in to one...:shame
if the miss reads this. i would like to make it clear.
i really dont care about maths.
i dont need it for the job i want ot do. and ill rub your nose in it when i get it.
so, ill talk 2 u in spanish next period aofie.
xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo babes

-------------------------------------------------
any one can guess what happened... the tr=eacher found it......
or more like got it after aofie read it.
i am in a seriously beeped off mood.
---------------------------
she kept me behind and asked me what was wrong with me, and what do you day dream about and what goes through your head.
now, she saidnit oin a snotty, i dont care manner. so i said your not a physociliges, whay dont you stick to yourt d=stupid low payed boring job as a teacher of maths.
and she started to shouta t me. so i took it all in my stride. my mum shouts at me.
anyb way. i have the test to do....
and she kept the note. 
i guess he will show it to my form teacher but he will say keep it in the past and be good or something like that.


if she even thinks im turning up for her in pe lesson monday then more fool her.
i also wrote soem very bad things in the note.... 
i dont care.
if she tells my mum. 
all ill get is a beating and sent to bed with no supper or brakfast.
its a ok price to pay.
i really hate her.
sorry fro the long story.


----------



## irishlops (Apr 4, 2009)

i really am beeped off.
im doing the test paper badly.
NOT on pourpose. im just bad at it tahts all.


----------



## irishlops (Apr 4, 2009)

becca i have to cum off the laptop now.
il be on 2morrow.
bai 
xoxoxoxoox


----------



## Becca (Apr 4, 2009)

I will reply some here and some in a PM.

You can prove to your teacher when you get the job you want that her maths lessons didn't help. But for most things you DO need Maths - i hate it too, I hate my teacher as well. She is a mushroom head (bad haircut lol) btw what do you want to be when you grow up?

You can let everything out here because you could get in a lot of trouble abusing teachers in letters to friends. Tbh I think its better just to tell your friend secretly or PM one of us on here (or write in your blog obv.) just let it out here 

I know it can be hard - you don't deserve all this that happens to you, thats coming from my heart honestly - theres nothing I can do apart from tell you things and attempt to console you - about your mum and sff YOU have to make the change - you have to help yourself. i can't do anything from here. if I lived nearer - maybe. I don't know. But I don't. But I am always here for you - PM, blog, chat etc x


Lots of Love
Beccaa x


----------



## irishlops (Apr 4, 2009)

i want to be a forensic artist.
drawing the faces of muders and criminals from peopels wittnesses and on teh t.v it will be shown.
and then if its a few years on, being able to guess well of what they look like 5 yrs older and draw them ect...
so i would not need maths. and drawing peoples pets...lol
----------------------------------------------
i am sorting the maggots out now! my brother is getting gloves from the shop. ive ran out.
-----------------------------------------
i know, i should of wrote atleast in code in the note.
---------------------------------------------------
i should of just waited.
ill face the music.
well i think i will anyway. she was messing with ME! asin inside me. i really hate being out in the open. and the class behind me did not help. 
i hope she does not do it on monday. i guess i will have to go to the p.e libary maths lessons...
----------------------------
god, i will have to sort the mum thing out.
i will ring them,. 0008 111 
but all i can do is talk.
so what will i say. what will they do? my family would be disapointed/ angery that i betreayed them. i think they would stick up for my mum. (gerlidine)
-------------------------------------------
im not meant to be on. well i am ment to be doing some thing else...... like the rabbits. so ill be on soon. i promise.
=---------------------------------
love from elena who is trapped in harsh reality- which can be changed to a soft world through dream.
----------------
xoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## irishlops (Apr 4, 2009)

ok... i was stupid.


----------



## Becca (Apr 4, 2009)

No you weren't stupid you just didn't know what to do! Everyone makes mistakes but that was yesterday forget about it now.
What you have to say on the phone is everything you tell me - you are not betraying your family if they are hurting you. Its their fault you have to resort to calling child line.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 4, 2009)

> i will ring them,. 0008 111 but all i can do is talk. so what will i say. what will they do? my family would be disapointed/ angery that i betreayed them. i think they would stick up for my mum. (gerlidine)


I only have a few minutes, I have to get read for work.

You tell them what your telling us. You don't need to stick up for your mom, she's the one abusing you. Your only betraying yourself by not calling.

Becca and I are always here for you. Anything you need to say, we don't judge you. We are your friend's even if we live far away.


----------



## irishlops (Apr 4, 2009)

oh, !!!!!!!!!
lowapbs and becca! i know you are my friends even if you both live far awaY!!!!!!!!
i would not be sticking up for my mum. but i think my brothers would even if they go abused when younger.
i dont care at all about yesterday. just if she rings my mum is all i am not happy about.then i am scared.
i really could grind her head against the wall. (the teacher that is).
i will ring them. but i dont know when to rin them.. asin spare, private time.


----------



## Becca (Apr 4, 2009)

Does your mum go out to work?
Do you have a mobile?


----------



## Becca (Apr 5, 2009)

How are you today Elena?

Hope you and the bunnies are well


----------



## irishlops (Apr 5, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> Does your mum go out to work?
> Do you have a mobile?


yes she works, but when im in school....
my moblie broke. im not geting another one till my birthday
-----------[
bunnies out in run.
------------------------------------
me, studing for history exam 2morrow!
------------------
weather. nice. 15 degrees!:shock:


----------



## irishlops (Apr 6, 2009)

well, im in school now. going to form now.
whish me luck.
------------
i have been banned from the laptop at home so i will only be on school mornings


----------



## Becca (Apr 6, 2009)

Okay - have a good day, aren't you on Easter holidays yet? Or is that just the UK?

Lots of Love Becca x


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 6, 2009)

Lets know how you did.

GOOD LUCK


----------



## irishlops (Apr 6, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> Okay - have a good day, aren't you on Easter holidays yet? Or is that just the *UK?*
> 
> Lots of Love Becca x


only on thursday and friday.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ps. northren ireland is in the uk!:shock: :?   
------------------------------------------------
the tacher just leactured me. 
im safe. :biggrin2:
but im still not happy. im only sneaking on ..............
c u 2morrow morning in school


----------



## irishlops (Apr 6, 2009)

bai


----------



## Becca (Apr 6, 2009)

Oh lol I'm stupid.


----------



## irishlops (Apr 7, 2009)

just there now i got up cause my mam wanted the milk out.
this was yesterday------------
my mam asked me to get milkout.
i opened the fridge and lifted it out, then she spun wrong and hit me saying im sick of your attadutie.... i did not stomp over. or go slowly.
i did nott grown gruble.....
or lifted it out loudly! 
i asked what do you mean? (polietly)
and she was like, just cut the lifting milk out like that!


----------



## Becca (Apr 8, 2009)

So you're saying your mum blames you for things that you don't do?


----------



## irishlops (Apr 8, 2009)

then, yes.
or over reacts big time.


----------



## irishlops (Apr 8, 2009)

yeah, i guess you are right.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 13, 2009)

How are you doing today?
Did your dad get kicked out or did your mom let him stay?
How are the bunnies?


----------



## irishlops (Apr 14, 2009)

i have not been on in ages.
dad being kicked out.
some things have happened so......
and i would like to tell a friend.
i am saying good bye to ro, my friends. my stupid .....
alas, good bye, thanks for being there
when you are sad. think of rainbows. grass, rabbits, friends.
i miss you, becca, lopbar
bye ro.
elena.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 14, 2009)

Elena what happened?
I Pm'd you


----------



## Becca (Apr 14, 2009)

Yeah Elena seriously please reply to our PM's  We're worried.... hope your okay


----------



## Becca (Apr 15, 2009)

Elena we're a bit worried... are you okay? Seriously?

Becca x


----------



## irishlops (Apr 17, 2009)

im bacxk on.
i was just not on the laptop.
my buns are ok.
flies are buzzing.....me swating them...
---------------------------------------------
thanks you 2. im glad i can talk to you, saying i cant talk to my mum, the one every girl should beable to.
-----------------------
poping off line.
im not sure when i will next be on. like 1 or even 3 days.
any how.
bai,
thanks rebecca and rebecca!
elena


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 17, 2009)

Elena I'm happy you came back. And I know Becca is too. We like talking to you. 
Keep us updated on your buns.
How are your drawings coming?

Rebecca


----------



## irishlops (Apr 18, 2009)

well i have drawin 2 horses heads. they are v. good for me....
the rabbits... coming on fine. im behind, but catching up.
so... yay! some thing nice in my life going to plan.
-----------------------------
i have joined this fourm.
www.facetheissue.com
click on commuinty ect..
its helping me , im not alone. i have them, and my two best ever online friends, who i count as my friensds in ireland.

this morning i had a pang of i miss the babies..............
its 7 weeks scince..


----------



## irishlops (Apr 18, 2009)

i miss you baby
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=41776&forum_id=89


----------



## Becca (Apr 18, 2009)

If you ever need to talk ya'knoo about girl stuff that you can't talk to your mum about we're here 
Glad your back and well! And well done for joining that community!


----------



## irishlops (Apr 19, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> If you ever need to talk ya'knoo about girl stuff that you can't talk to your mum about we're here
> Glad your back and well! *And well done for joining that community*!



i tought it would help.
you now, people who the same thing happened...
-----------------
i dont really need to talk about that stuff. but if i do , hey ill post oon here.

ps.
i just remembered.
for 5 months i have bein getting vaginal discharge or what ever its name is.. does that mean my period is going to happen soon?
------------
im going now.
bai


----------



## irishlops (Apr 20, 2009)

aaaahhhh 
why do i have 4 rabbits under the ground... rotting... not growning up, and loving me?????


----------



## irishlops (Apr 23, 2009)

i might have speical needs....
ill explain more later.


----------



## irishlops (Apr 23, 2009)

ill post about the disabitly later in a thred.. wait, ill do it now..


----------



## irishlops (Apr 23, 2009)

dyscalculic- really long post but hey...
The simplest way to check if you or your child is dyscalculic is to look at these points below. 
This list of points does not give a definitive view of dyscalculia, but any person experiencing a number of these problems is likely to benefit from our dyscalculia programme. If you are testing a child you will need to remove those questions which relate to areas that the child has not covered at school. If you are not sure if a topic here is a problem you can test your child yourself. For example, point 1 says, âI sometimes see a number written down, but when I copy it, I write the numbers in the wrong order.â Try this with your child and see what the result is. 
1.	I sometimes see a number written down, but when I copy it, I write the numbers in the wrong order. yes 
2.	When using a phone I dial numbers in the wrong order. 
I canât remember numbers â even when I use them often â such as telephone numbers that I dial a lot. Yes 
3.	I always find adding up and taking away difficult. YES!
4.	I canât understand what fractions are all about. yep
5.	When someone mentions odd and even numbers I donât understand what they mean. no
6.	When someone mentions odd and even numbers I have to think very carefully to work out 
which is which. yes
7.	I could never work in a shop because I could never work out how much change to give someone. YES!
8.	The 24 hour clock always confuses me totally. Yes/no
9.	I have never been able to subtract larger numbers. yes
10.	I have never been able to do âtimes tablesâ. Only 2 and 5 and 10
11.	Sometimes I see signs like + or Ã· but I canât remember what they are called. If someone 
says âdivideâ I can't think of the symbol. Yes sometimes
12.	I know that everyone else in my class understands what âsquare rootâ means but I really 
have no idea. YEP!
13.	I find it really hard to copy a stream of numbers from a board onto paper. YES!
14.	Most of the people I work with can use a calculator, but I never get the right answer. yes
15.	When I get into a maths problem I often forget where I have got to, and canât finish it off. Yes. But I normally cant start itâ¦
16.	Sometimes I forget the names of shapes like a triangle or a semi-circle. Yes and no. only strange shapes like rombus
17.	When I work out a maths question on the page, the working is always very messy, YES!
18.	Sometimes I know the answer to a maths problem, but canât explain how I got to that answer. YES!!!!!!!!!!! !like a lot!
19.	I get really confused between the meaning of high numbers such as 10,000 and 9,999 and I canât work out which one is higher. YES!
20.	When I go abroad I can never get the hang of foreign currency and always let someone else sort out the money. I never know what the equivalent is in British money. Yep.
21.	I donât understand percentages at all. yes
22.	I know there are problems which say âif it takes a man 5 minutes to drive 10 miles, how long does it take him to drive 12 miles?â But I never have any idea how to do them even though other people in my class can. OH THATâS YES!!!!!!
23.	Maths frightens me. I really donât understand it at all. Not frightens, I donât like it at all. But when I was younger I was. 
24.	Sometimes when I am faced with a question that has to do with numbers I just cannot cope and become very anxious. I just look at one spot, or look at Fiona, and she would smile at me, and mouth words like, you can do it ectâ¦.but before I done that I would get very anxious and scared about what mr. mc kevver or thornhill teachers would think. Most people in my class think of me as the lowest in the whole yr group person.

If the answer is âyesâ to half or more of these, there is every chance that the person taking the test is dyscalculic.
Only one NO out of 24, and 1 sometimesâ¦. And 21 yeses 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
What is dyscalculia?
The DfES defines dyscalculia as: âA condition that affects the ability to acquire arithmetical skills. Dyscalculic learners may have difficulty understanding simple number concepts, lack an intuitive grasp of numbers, and have problems learning number facts and procedures. Even if they produce a correct answer or use a correct method, they may do so mechanically and without confidence.â
Dyscalculia is like dyslexia for numbers. But unlike dyslexia, very little is known about its prevalence, causes or treatment. Current thinking suggests that it is a congenital condition, caused by the abnormal functioning of a specific area of the brain. People with dyscalculia experience great difficulty with the most basic aspects of numbers and arithmetic.
Best estimates indicate that somewhere between 3% and 6% of the population are affected. These statistics refer to children who are âpurelyâ dyscalculic â i.e. they only have difficulties with maths but have good or even excellent performance in other areas of learning.
â¢	2 Not surprisingly, difficulty in decoding written words can transfer across into a difficulty in decoding mathematical notation and symbols.
Dyscalculia is a lesser known disability, similar and potentially related to dyslexia and developmental dyspraxia. Dyscalculia occurs in people across the whole IQ range, and sufferers often, but not always, also have difficulties with time, measurement, (yes me , I can only imagoin things in meters.)and spatial reasoning (that means sight as in drawing, and mior images).[citation needed] Current estimates suggest it may affect about 5% of the population. Although some researchers believe that dyscalculia necessarily implies mathematical reasoning difficulties as well as difficulties with arithmetic operations, there is evidence that arithmetic (e.g. calculation and number fact memory) and mathematical (abstract reasoning with numbers) abilities can be dissociated. That is (some researchers argue), an individual might suffer arithmetic difficulties (or dyscalculia), with no impairment of, or even giftedness in, abstract mathematical reasoning abilities.

Dyscalculia can be detected at a young age and measures can be taken to ease the problems faced by younger students. The main problem is understanding the way mathematics is taught to children. In the way that dyslexia can be dealt with by using a slightly different approach to teaching, so can dyscalculia. However, dyscalculia is the lesser known of these learning disorders and so is often not recognized.
Another common manifestation of the condition emerges when the individual is faced with equation type of problems which contain both integers and letters (3A + 4C). It can be difficult for the person to differentiate between the integers and the letters. Confusion such as reading a '5' for an 'S(some times) they not being able to distinguish between a zero '0' for the letter 'O' can keep (yes)algebra from being mastered. This particular form of dyscalculia is often not diagnosed until middle or high school is entered.
â¢	Frequent difficulties with arithmetic, confusing the signs: +, â, Ã· and Ã. yes
â¢	Difficulty with everyday tasks like checking change and reading analog clocks. yes
â¢	Inability to comprehend financial planning or budgeting, sometimes even at a basic level; for example, estimating the cost of the items in a shopping basket or balancing a checkbook.yes
â¢	Difficulty with multiplication-tables, and subtraction-tables, mental arithmetic, etc. all of them
â¢	May do fairly well in subjects such as science and geometry, which require logic rather than formulae, until a higher level requiring calculations is obtained. i got 88% in science, but the coomon mark was 81%
â¢	Difficulty with conceptualizing time and judging the passing of time. May be chronically late. sometimes
â¢	Particularly problems with differentiating between left and right. no
â¢	Difficulty navigating or mentally "turning" the map to face the current direction rather than the common North=Top usage. Im pointless at this
â¢	Having particular difficulty mentally estimating the measurement of an object or distance (e.g., whether something is 10 or 20 feet (3 or 6 metres) away).well, I cant imagion any thing unless its in meters.
â¢	Often unable to grasp and remember mathematical concepts, rules, formulae, and sequences.yes
â¢	An inability to read a sequence of numbers, or transposing them when repeated, such as turning 56 into 65. yes
â¢	Difficulty keeping score during games. Not much use in pe. yes
â¢	Difficulty with games such as poker with more flexible rules for scoring.in net ball
â¢	Difficulty in activities requiring sequential processing, from the physical (such as dance steps) to the abstract (reading, writing and signaling things in the right order). May have trouble even with a calculator due to difficulties in the process of feeding in variables. Bad with calculater
â¢	The condition may lead in extreme cases to a phobia or durable anxiety of mathematics and mathematic-numeric devices/coherences.i hate it! Anxiety, yes.
â¢	Low latent inhibition, i.e., over-sensitivity to noise, smell, light and the inability to tune out, filtering unwanted information or impressions. Might have a well-developed sense of imagination due to this (possibly as cognitive compensation to mathematical-numeric deficits).drawing?or daydreaming? I vcan filter out music, to hear different instuments. But not unwanted information and impresssiopsn
â¢	
Dyscalculia has no cure per se, but various treatment options have been explored. Counselling can help, but not necessarily to a large degree. No therapy has been properly verified and proved to be effective. Some anecdotal evidence suggests, however, that a certain amount of mathematical proficiency can be acquired by alternative systems of mathematical calculation such as Eastern mathematics. Anecdotal evidence also suggests, in fact, that dyscalculic individuals might themselves pursue such systems out of need or interest. The condition need not be seen as a disability, there is nothing preventing people who suffer from dyscalculia from succeeding in other academic fields such as history, geography and other social sciences, or in artistic fields such as music, art or drama.

http://www.dyscalculia.me.uk/ 





From another site
SYMPTOMS
â¢	Many students with disabilities have histories of academic failure that contribute to the development of learned helplessness in mathematics. It is important that mathematics instructors recognize the symptoms of dyscalculia and take the necessary measures to help students that are affected. Some of the symptoms are:
â¢	Students might have spatial problems and difficulty aligning numbers into proper columns. I cant do it
â¢	Have trouble with sequence, including left/right orientation. They will read numbers out of sequence and sometimes do operations backwards. They also become confused on the sequences of past or future events thatâs me!
â¢	Students typically have problems with mathematics concepts in word problems, confuse similar numbers (e.g., 7 and 9; 3 and 8), and have difficulty using a calculator. Cant use a calculater at all
â¢	It is common for students with dyscalculia to have normal or accelerated language acquisition: verbal, reading, writing, and good visual memory for the printed word. They are typically good in the areas of science (until a level requiring higher mathematics skills is reached), geometry (figures with logic not formulas), and creative arts. yes
â¢	Students have difficulty with the abstract concepts of time and direction (e.g. inability to recall schedules, and unable to keep track of time). They may be chronically late. Yes, I cant remember my time table for school lessonsâ¦
â¢	Mistaken recollection of names. Poor name/face retrieval. Substitute names beginning with same letter. The odd time
â¢	Students have inconsistent results in addition, subtraction, multiplication and division. Students have poor mental mathematics ability. They are poor with money and credit and cannot do financial planning or budgeting (e.g. balancing a checkbook). Short term, not long term financial thinking. May have fear of money and cash transactions. May be unable to mentally figure change due back, the amounts to pay for tips, taxes, etc all me I really cant do mental maths.
â¢	When writing, reading and recalling numbers, these common mistakes are made: number additions, substitutions, transpositions, omissions, and reversals. Yes 
â¢	Inability to grasp and remember mathematics concepts, rules formulas, sequence (order of operations), and basic addition, subtraction, multiplication and division facts. Poor long-term memory (retention & retrieval) of concept mastery. Students understand material as they are being shown it, but when they must retrieve the information they become confused and are unable to do so. They may be able to perform mathematics operations one day, but draw a blank the next. May be able to do book work but can fails all tests and quizzes. That is so me.
â¢	May be unable to comprehend or "picture" mechanical processes. Lack "big picture/ whole picture" thinking. Poor ability to "visualize or picture" the location of the numbers on the face of a clock, the geographical locations of states, countries, oceans, streets, etc. I can remember countries and oceansâ¦.. not the others
â¢	Poor memory for the "layout" of things. Gets lost or disoriented easily. May have a poor sense of direction, loose things often, and seem absent minded. May have difficulty grasping concepts of music education. Difficulty sight-reading music, learning fingering to play an instrument, etc. I CanT READ NOTES!!!!!!!!!!!! YES!!
â¢	
â¢	Difficulty keeping score during games, or difficulty remembering how to keep score in games, like bowling, etc. Often looses track of whose turn it is during games, like cards and board games. Limited strategic planning ability for games, like chess.yes.
This was from http://www.as.wvu.edu/~scidis/dyscalcula.html ^^^^^^^^^

â¢	Good at speaking, reading, and writing, but slow to develop counting and math problem-solving skills yes
â¢	Good memory for printed words, but difficulty reading numbers, or recalling numbers in sequence sort of
â¢	Good with general math concepts, but frustrated when specific computation and organization skills need to be used yes
â¢	Trouble with the concept of time-chronically late, difficulty remembering schedules, trouble with approximating how long something will take YES!
â¢	Poor sense of direction, easily disoriented and easily confused by changes in routine in school time table
â¢	Poor long term memory of concepts-can do math functions one day, but is unable to repeat them the next day YES!
â¢	Poor mental math ability-trouble estimating grocery costs or counting days until vacation YES
â¢	Difficulty playing strategy games like chess, bridge or role-playing video games YES!
â¢	Difficulty keeping score when playing board and card games. YES!


Dealing with dyscalculia?
Dyscalculia is a special need, and requires diagnosis, support and special methods of teaching. The support should give the learners an understanding of their condition, and equip them with coping and learning strategies that they can use in the classroom.


Dyscalculia - Maths Difficulties
Abridged extract from "Attention, balance and coordination - the A,B,C of learning success" by Sally Goddard Blythe, of INPP. Due to be published by Wiley-Blackwell Professional. Autumn 2008.
Dys means difficulty and calculia is derived from the Latin word for calculus meaning small stone. In the original context it refers to the ancient use of pebbles used for counting which later developed into the abacus. This earlier use of stones as "mind tools" or concrete representations of concepts, suggests that physical interaction has been used as an aid to support and precede conceptual understanding of numbers for generations.
Dyscalculia describes developmental lag of 1 year or more in the acquisition of numerical skills, including:
â¢	Inability to recognise number symbols yes
â¢	Mirror writing (directional) yes
â¢	Failure to recognise mathematical operations involved in computation or problem solving (procedural sequencing and inter-hemispheric communication) cant
â¢	Inability to recall tables (sequencing) 100 percent yes
â¢	Inability to maintain proper order of numbers in calculation (vestibular and/or visuo-spatial) yes
Dyscalculia is more prevalent in children of lower socio-economic status. Unlike Dyslexia it is equally distributed between the sexes and there is an association between premature birth and later difficulties with number skills. Badian (1983)i proposed 3 types of dyscalculia:
â¢	Difficulty with computational procedures such as addition, subtraction and multiplication.
â¢	Attentional sequential dyscalculia for example, multiplication tables and sequencing of procedures.
â¢	Spatial dyscalculia, describing difficulty handling multi-column arithmetic problems and place values.
Dysfunction in either hemisphere can impair acquisition of numerical skills but appear to be more profound if present in the left hemisphere. Left hemisphere dysfunction has been found to be associated with construction dyspraxia and below average performance on tasks such as The Embedded Figures Testi (figure ground effect), poor auditory and visual discrimination and motor coordination abilities.
Right hemisphere dysfunction in a group of children who showed no signs of structural abnormality on brain scans (MRI or CT) manifested itself as grapho-motor impairments and slow cognitive and motor performance, although reading development was normali.(I was good at reading from an early age.) Additional right hemisphere symptoms included: emotional and inter-personal difficulties, difficulty adapting to new situations, difficulty maintaining friendships, tendency to be withdrawn and shy, poor eye contact 
(I donât make eye contact with people I donât know)and difficulties with spatial perception and imagery. Some of this group also had features of ADHD which it was suggested might be a secondary effect of right hemisphere dysfunction and brain stem factors. Many of these symptoms associated with right hemisphere dysfunction can also occur as a result of dysfunction in the vestibular system and associated pathways, which support the processes of visual perception in the right hemisphere.
Risey and Briner (1990) found a relationship between patients with central vertigo and Dyscalculia, which affected their ability to perform certain tasks counting backwards accurately. Patients with vertigo, which is indicative of faulty vestibular functioning, consistently made the same error each time they were asked to perform the task. They recognised the mistake when it was pointed out to them, but could not avoid repeating the same error, each time they were asked to perform the task. They also had difficulties with mental arithmetic and central auditory processing, lower scores for arithmetic and digit span errors on the Wechsler Adult Intelligence Scale (WAIS) and difficulty with backward digit span recall compared to non vertigo patients, suggesting that vestibular dysfunction can affect visual, auditory and mental sequencing processes.
Ok. I have vertigo. I hate high and get scared of tall buildings. I cant count backward that well at all. I do reconise a mistake but I keep getting it wrong. I am c******* at mental maths. 



http://www.supportingdyslexicpupils.org.uk/resources/3_3_4Dyscalculia.pdf

Dyscalculia
In the most severe form of dyscalculia, pupils cannot tell the time, know the date , shop
competently, or do even very simple arithmetic. There may be a link between failure at
mathematics, frustration and deviant behaviour. While dyslexia is now widely recognised as a
disability in the area of literacy, in the area of numeracy it may not be, despite the fact that
dyslexia will impact on Maths learning for approximately 40% of those identified.
Dyscalculia is not part of dyslexia â it appears to be a different congenital condition and its
effects on the learning of numerical skills can be profound. It is currently estimated that
dyscalculia may affect between 3% and 6% of the population. These estimates are derived from
the proportion of children who demonstrate a specific difficulty with Maths despite good
performance in other curriculum areas. There are various causes of underachievement in Maths (I think I am ok at other subjects, I did not fail any exam, so I think im ok.)
that may not be related to a mismatch between the pupilâs learning style and the teacherâs
delivery of the curriculum. These are:
pupilsâ additional support needs - developmental delay, cognitive/physical/sensory
impairment
ïï specific language impairment, when pupils may encounter difficulty with the verbal content
ïï discrepancies between performance in Maths and compared to other subjects â this may
be linked to dyslexia or dyscalculia
Dyscalculia may be defined as a condition affecting the ability to acquire arithmetical skills.
Dyscalculic pupils may lack an intuitive grasp of numbers, have difficulty understanding simple
number concepts, and have problems learning number facts and procedures. Even if they
produce a correct answer or use a correct method, they may do so mechanically and without
confidence.â (thatâs me, I cant understand )
Preliminary evidence suggests that there may be a specific dyscalculia genotype - that is, a
genetic anomaly that may result in a specific deficit in the learning of numerical skills. Research
at UCL suggests that dyscalculic children are troubled by even the simplest numerical tasks:
selecting the larger of two numbers, counting the number of objects in a display, and activating (counting the no. of objects ina display is hard. And I mix up large and small no. and fractions)
the meanings of numerals. These findings are the basis of a new test for diagnosing dyscalculia
that depends very little on the educational experiences of the child, apart from learning the
number terms to ten, and very little on other cognitive skills such as reading, language or short term
memory. It makes it possible to assess the child's numerical potentiality independently of
their abilities and opportunities in other competencies. A critical feature of the test is the time it
takes the child to answer each question in comparison with mean for the age-group: even
children of four or five will get most of the questions right. This has the advantage of making the
same test usable for all age groups. The test battery using this approach for screening for
dyscalculia is available now. More information is available on their website.

Recognising dyscalculic problems
Personal issues:
Pupils with dyscalculia may have high levels of fear and anxiety about Maths. The may lack
confidence, even when they produce the correct answer, and they may be unable to explain
or show working to show how they determined that answer, leaving them open to accusations
of copying. (I cant show working. My primary school teacher said I coppied) They are often inconsistent from day to day in what they can do, often work more
slowly and less accurately than other pupils, may adopt avoidance strategies such as âlearned
helplessnessâ and produce messy work(my bookâ¦). They may have difficulty with direction and be unable
to tell left from right, and are likely no idea of size, time, distance, measure or prices often
making wildly improbable guesses that lead to them being ridiculed by classmates. They do not
cope well with whole class interactive lessons. 
( I donât know size, distance, measure or prices. I do make improbable guess, and people laugh at me in class. In the whole class interactive lessons, I donât know the answer, and people already have the mini white boeards up, so, I have to copy the nswer so people will not laugh)


Numbers
Pupils with dyscalculia have an impaired sense of number size (numerosity). and find it especially
difficult to associate number words with numerals and to learn/recall number facts. This affects
their ability to make estimates of numbers or to compare numbers. While they may be able to
learn the sequence of counting words, they may have difficulty navigating back and forth,
especially in twos, threes or more. They have difficulty with mathematical concepts, transferring
these to abstract thinking and developing automaticity in number work. Difficulties with place
value and sequencing may lead to an inability to read, write or copy numbers correctly â even
reversing or inverting numbers, starting adding from the left or ignoring a decimal point. 
(this all is me. I cant count backwards well, and cant at all if asked to go back in 2, 3 , 4,5 ect. I cant write or copy no. correctly and I add from the right and left)
Calculations.
Dyscalculic pupils often lack confidence even when they produce the correct answer. They
may be confused about the use of basic symbols, being unalbe to relate these to Maths
vocabulary and unable to use set rules and procedures to build on known facts. Difficulties
aligning numbers in columns, learing tables and using a calculator may also be present. The
dyscalculicâs lack an intuitive grasp of place value and size makes it particularly difficult to
check calculations. 
(I line up the no.s wrong. I only know my 1,2,5 and 10 times tables. I cant use the calculater, because all the new buttons we have to use in thornhill)

Solving problems.
Dyscalculic pupils often cannot select the appropriate strategy required to solve even simple
problems or understand mathematical terminology. They may struggle to comprehend vertical
tables or find illustrations meaningless and distracting. Remembering a sequence of number
operations required to solve a problem may be impossible and dyscalulics often develop very
individual methods of reaching solutions correctly, but are unable to explain these, or even show
working fully. ( umâ¦ I really cant, select the appropite strategy to solve even a simple no. proplems. I find illustarations distracting and I draw them, and change them in my back of my book in maths. I doodle wheni cant work it out so I wont cry. I like horizontal tables and bar charts. I like to draw them horizontral)
Measures.
Dyscalculic pupils may have difficulty relating units of measurment to abbreviations, ditinguishing
between different units or be unable to select appropriate units of measurements for particulat
tasks. There may be exaggerated difficulties with formulae relating to speed, temperature,
averages and proportional measures. Some dyscalculic pupils may, like those with dyslexia,
have spatial problems that affect understanding of position and direction or forget the
properties of shapes.(I forget a hexagon has so many sides. Faces edges ect. )
Handling data.
Dyscalculic pupils may be slow and anxious when working with charts and tables, being unable
to relate pictorial representaions ot numerical values, confusing vertical and horozontal and
failing to recognise the zero. They may also have difficulty interpreting data patterns, graphs
and charts or be unable to handle specific, similar vocabulary eg median, mode, mean.
(I cant read charts well. Data patterns. No way, I cant. I cant draw a pie chart, as in the inside of it. We were doing mean, median and mode. I can do all of these. But I forget how to, and I donât remember ehat one is which/)

Classroom management.
Dyscalculic pupils have additional support needs, and will require diagnosis and appropriate
counselling, as well as support away from whole class teaching.
Being unable to do what their classmates can do easily, can lead to anxiety and avoidance. of
number work that will make classroom experiences worse, so that pupils will fall farther and
farther behind. (like Lauren . di want to smash that stupid number filled head. Her glaosting, like se did not revise for exams and she gets higherâ¦â¦. I avoid no.s and I have a fear of it. I will not beable to be a vet. Forensic pathologist. Or any other jobs I would like to follow.)
Dyscalculic pupils may be particularly vulnerable in situations where teachers use an interactive
whole class teaching style and all pupils are expected to play an active part by answering
questions, contributing points to discussions, and explaining/demonstrating their methods to the
rest of the class. Asking dyscalculic children to answer Maths question in public is likely to lead to
distress, embarrassment and frustration. 
(yes. Emnarrassment.people jeer and laugh. And I hate not knowing how to do it.. in school we use mini white boards. The teacher asks the questions. We write the answers down and hold up the board. Laura now lets me look at her answers because she knows I cant work it out. Sometimes she explains it to me but 1minute latter I donât have a clue. I hate those things we do like that.)

Support.
Compared with dyslexia, there has been very little research into the problems of dyscalculic
difficulties and how to overcome them. There is uncertainty about whether there is one form of
dyscalculia or several, and whether different teaching approaches may be needed.
Dyscalculic pupils will probably need one-to-one teaching to support their learning in the
classroom. (oh, yayâ¦ âlook at spastic going to her mqaths lesson, whats 2-2? â I bet they wi;; say things like that. But sure, I donât know who to go to, to see if I have this. Its hard to find out who to go to. )



http://www.dyscalculia.org/Edu562.html

Is a dyslexic individual likely to be dyscalculic?
A link between dyslexia and dyscalculia hasn't been proved. The International Dyslexia Association has suggested that 60% of dyslexics have some difficulty with numbers or number relationships. Of the 40% of dyslexics who don't have mathematics difficulties, about 11% excelled in mathematics. The remaining 29% have the same mathematical abilities as those who don't have learning difficulties.
Since some of the same prerequisite skills are involved in both language acquisition and mathematics- at least in the early learning levels - the coincidence of dyslexia and dyscalculia is not uncommon. Our observations show that about 40% of dyslexics also exhibit some symptoms of dyscalculia. However, the group of dyscalculic children/adults, like the group of dyslexics, is not a homogeneous one. Most people with dyscalculia don't necessarily suffer from any other learning difficulty. Indeed, they may well excel in non-mathematical areas.
Is dyscalculia widely understood?
All mathematics teachers have encountered children with mathematics learning difficulties and mathematics anxiety. Most of these teachers have some awareness of the nature of learning disabilities/problems in mathematics. However, few teachers are aware of the causes of these problems - learning disabilities, mathematics anxiety, and dyscalculia. In fact, very few of them are able to recognize and deal with the problems of dyscalculics.
American Academies of Neurology and Paediatrics have identified dyscalculia as one of the neurological conditions with a cluster of syndromes associated with it. Similarly, in 2001, as part of the national Numeracy Strategy, the government published guidance for teachers to help them support dyscalculic pupils. Dyscalculia is likely to be a more familiar condition to people who specialize in learning difficulties such as special needs coordinators and educational psychologists. In the U.S., many school psychologists, neurologists and neuro-psychologists have begun to diagnose this as a condition n.
Dealing with dyscalculia?
Dyscalculia is a special need, and requires diagnosis, support and special methods of teaching. The support should give the learners an understanding of their condition, and equip them with coping and learning strategies that they can use in the classroom and in their day-to-day encounters with quantity and space. Since this is a heterogeneous group no general or single intervention can be recommended.
(donât want it to be a special needâ¦..i donât want to have it)

so im looking to who to go and see about it. gp. doctor ect. where to get it diganoised..


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 23, 2009)

*irishlops wrote: *


> aaaahhhh
> why do i have 4 rabbits under the ground... rotting... not growning up, and loving me?????


Well Elena life does end and it was there time. If it make's you feel better I have more that 4 at the raindbow bridge :cry1:


----------



## irishlops (Apr 23, 2009)

WHAT! since i was off line for about 4 days!!!!!!
omg! *hugs*


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 23, 2009)

Elena have you taked to anyone about this Dyscalculia? If this something you have I'm sure it's treatable.


----------



## irishlops (Apr 23, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> Elena have you taked to anyone about this Dyscalculia? If this something you have I'm sure it's treatable.


i only found out about this yesterday. i had all the sympoms so i looked at the quiz...
its not treatable. is saw it typed on 15 websites....
but i would have to get taught differntly


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 23, 2009)

*irishlops wrote: *


> WHAT! since i was off line for about 4 days!!!!!!
> omg! *hugs*




Yep. 

Vanilla, Maddie and Mr. Fudge died together, neighbours dog got loose.

Cinnamom, Not sure what happned.

Princess, Chewed an electrial cord.

Zeus, Mom's fault. She learned her lesson.

Theo, Died of EC I think.

2 of mom's, dont remember names, dog attack.

Black Forrest, natural cosses.

Cookies, natural cosses.

Pumpkins, Cancer 

So yah thats 12 for me  And I've only had rabbits for 13 years.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 23, 2009)

*irishlops wrote: *


> *Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Elena have you taked to anyone about this Dyscalculia? If this something you have I'm sure it's treatable.
> ...


That's still treatable, being taught a differnt way.


----------



## irishlops (Apr 23, 2009)

i will not be able to master a good level in maths.


----------



## irishlops (Apr 23, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> *irishlops wrote: *
> 
> 
> > WHAT! since i was off line for about 4 days!!!!!!
> ...


i really really dont know what to say....
omg! awh... im hear. just like your were here for me...


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanx. If I need to talk I'll let you know.


----------



## Becca (Apr 23, 2009)

With help you will be able to get a good level in Maths don't give up on yourself - you might not even have this thing (sorry i can't spell it so its just going to be called 'this thing' lol) Tracy was diagnosed with it but she got a great grade!!


----------



## irishlops (Apr 24, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> With help you will be able to get a good level in Maths don't give up on yourself - you might not even have this thing (sorry i can't spell it so its just going to be called 'this thing' lol) Tracy was diagnosed with it but she got a great grade!!


if i dont have "thing"P) then ami just stupid? all the people in my family is good at maths and science when its mathy. (am am the highest in my class in science, but i will be down when wehen we use maths)
what could i do?


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 24, 2009)

No if you don't have it, it wont make your stupid. You just need extra help in that area. I'm 28 and I HATE math, I suck at it. I am getting better as I use my math every day I work.

If you need help with Music I can help you. Thats where I excell!!!!!!!!


----------



## irishlops (Apr 24, 2009)

lol. thaks bethovven. yeh, i need help with notes. only reading them, because i know where they are in a flute, recoder and keybored


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 24, 2009)

Look at this video

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/wNqQqvT43yo&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


----------



## irishlops (Apr 24, 2009)

i know the every good boy deserves football and the face....]but i cant read it when it come to it..
may i add. i dont want to be rude, but once some thing goes into my ear.. it goes out again..... i will of forgotten this in 15mins time..


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 24, 2009)

hmmmmm


----------



## Becca (Apr 25, 2009)

Have you figuired out what learning style you are?
It will help a lot!
My Science teacher talks for like the whole lesson and I don't learn like that! I have to write it down draw boxes and arrows and highlight stuff thats how I learn!
Do you learn like that or do you learn by repeating things, hearing things? There are loads of different ways


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 25, 2009)

Have you tried writing the notes over top? I do that sometimes to remind me what the note is, even tho I've been reading music for 10+ years


----------



## Becca (Apr 25, 2009)

How are the bunnies and yourself today?


----------



## irishlops (Apr 26, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> Have you tried writing the notes over top? I do that sometimes to remind me what the note is, even tho I've been reading music for 10+ years


i write the notes under it. can play it. i put my fingers in the right places and every thing. but when it comes to the assement you have to rubb them out.....


----------



## irishlops (Apr 26, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> Have you figuired out what learning style you are?
> It will help a lot!
> My Science teacher talks for like the whole lesson and I don't learn like that! I have to write it down draw boxes and arrows and highlight stuff thats how I learn!
> Do you learn like that or do you learn by repeating things, hearing things? There are loads of different ways


ok. the listening.... no way. i day dream with out knowing. even in my fav lessons.
writing.. thats how i revise, but it only works to a certein degree.

wait. i found this site...
*Visual/Spatial Intelligence* *ability to perceive the visual. These learners tend to think in pictures and need to create vivid mental images to retain information. They enjoy looking at maps, charts, pictures, videos, and movies.*
*Their skills include:*
*puzzle building, reading, writing, understanding charts and graphs, , sketching, painting, creating visual metaphors and analogies (perhaps through the visual arts), manipulating images, constructing, fixing, designing practical objects, interpreting visual images. *
*Possible career interests:*
*navigators, sculptors, visual artists, inventors, architects, interior designers, mechanics, engineers*​yes thats me. but in maths, it does not work...

*Verbal/Linguistic Intelligence* *ability to use words and language. These learners have highly developed auditory skills and are generally elegant speakers. They think in words rather than pictures. *
*Their skills include:*
*listening, speaking, writing, story telling, explaining, teaching, using humor, understanding the syntax and meaning of words, remembering information, convincing someone of their point of view, analyzing language usage.*
*Possible career interests:*
*Poet, journalist, writer, teacher, lawyer, politician, translator NO*
*
*​ *




Logical/Mathematical Intelligence*
*ability to use reason, logic and numbers. These learners think conceptually in logical and numerical patterns making connections between pieces of information. Always curious about the world around them, these learner ask lots of questions and like to do experiments. *
*Their skills include:*
*problem solving, classifying and categorizing information, working with abstract concepts to figure out the relationship of each to the other, handling long chains of reason to make local progressions,doing controlled experiments, questioning and wondering about natural events, performing complex mathematical calculations, working with geometric shapes*
*Possible career paths:*
*Scientists, engineers, computer programmers, researchers, accountants, mathematicians ha ha no way
*​ *



 Bodily/Kinesthetic Intelligence*
*ability to control body movements and handle objects skillfully. These learners express themselves through movement. They have a good sense of balance and eye-hand co-ordination. (e.g. ball play, balancing beams). Through interacting with the space around them, they are able to remember and process information. *
*Their skills include:*
*dancing, physical co-ordination, sports, hands on experimentation, using body language, crafts, acting, miming, using their hands to create or build, expressing emotions through the body 
*
*no i cant do that, but i like to move about.*
*Possible career paths:*
*Athletes, physical education teachers, dancers, actors, firefighters, artisans*
*



Musical/Rhythmic Intelligence*​ *ability to produce and appreciate music. These musically inclined learners think in sounds, rhythms and patterns. They immediately respond to music either appreciating or criticizing what they hear. Many of these learners are extremely sensitive to environmental sounds (e.g. crickets, bells, dripping taps). *
*Their skills include:*
*singing, whistling, playing musical instruments, recognizing tonal patterns, composing music, remembering melodies, understanding the structure and rhythm of music*
*Possible career paths:*
*musician, disc jockey, singer, composer 
*
*some of that
*​ *



Interpersonal Intelligence*
*ability to relate and understand others. These learners try to see things from other people's point of view in order to understand how they think and feel. They often have an uncanny ability to sense feelings, intentions and motivations. They are great organizers, although they sometimes resort to manipulation. Generally they try to maintain peace in group settings and encourage co-operation.They use both verbal (e.g. speaking) and non-verbal language (e.g. eye contact, body language) to open communication channels with others.*
*me, not eye contact, unless im angery, but body laungue
*
*Their skills include:*
*seeing things from other perspectives (dual-perspective), listening, using empathy, understanding other people's moods and feelings, counseling, co-operating with groups, noticing people's moods, motivations and intentions, communicating both verbally and non-verbally, building trust, peaceful conflict resolution, establishing positive relations with other people.*
*Possible Career Paths:*
*Counselor, salesperson, politician, business person*​ 


well, thats other stuff.
here is styles
*Tactile/Kinesthetic Learners:* *learn through , moving, doing and touching... 



*
*Tactile/Kinesthetic persons learn best through a hands-on approach, actively exploring the physical world around them. They may find it hard to sit still for long periods and may become distracted by their need for activity and exploration. me*




* Visual Learners:* 
*learn through seeing...  .*
*These learners need to see the teacher's body language and facial expression to fully understand the content of a lesson. They tend to prefer sitting at the front of the classroom to avoid visual obstructions (e.g. people's heads). They may think in pictures and learn bestfrom visual displays including: diagrams, illustrated text books, overhead transparencies, videos, flipcharts and hand-outs. During a lecture or classroom discussion, visual learners often prefer to take detailed notes to absorb the information. 
*
*in maths, the illustains distract me, but in other subjects they dont. but yes me*




*Auditory Learners:* 
*learn through listening... *
*They learn best through verbal lectures, discussions, talking things through and listening to what others have to say. Auditory learners interpret the underlying meanings of speech through listening to tone of voice, pitch, speed and other nuances. Written information may have little meaning until it is heard. These learners often benefit from reading text aloud and using a tape recorder. 
*
*no.*
*------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
http://www.ldpride.net/learningstyles.MI.htm the website
---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## irishlops (Apr 26, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> How are the bunnies and yourself today?


ok the rabbits are fine. eyore is more shy... i looked over him for ilness, or soreness. none....

--------------------------
ok. yesterday i went up to my friends house!!!!!!!!!!!! its my firist time going up to a friends house!!! 
but i had to go over to a random school to watch her in a kick boxing compitition. i was 2 hrs late. but i did not n=miss her going on.
i was told to go home at 3 pm. i got there at 12. i was planning to go back to her house.....
but the compition was on till 4. my brother said, add on the hrs you were late. so i got lifted at 5. my mum rang and got on to me, and i cant go up to fionas house again. and she ment it.
(she is in surry now, but coming back home today.... oh YAY...:shock: )


----------



## irishlops (Apr 27, 2009)

shool....
i went to the libary during p.e to do maths...
the tecaher gave me a ks3 paper, and when i tried. (i did, but i swear, it was goobledeegooke) to do the answer, she was like, NO< YOUR FAIL IT! YOU WILL LOSE Â£MARKS>>>> ect..
grr


----------



## irishlops (Apr 28, 2009)

my mum and dad is spliting up. h no..


----------



## irishlops (Apr 29, 2009)

my mum is spliting up with my dad for the 3rd time now.
ill explain later, i just dont want to know who this wil affect her mood..


----------



## irishlops (Apr 29, 2009)

bunnies are fine by the way


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (May 1, 2009)

wow your life is so hectic!
I hope things get better soon, i know some of the things you go through and i'm really sorry to hear, if you EVER need to talk about ANYTHING! (and anything i mean anything!!) just know that i'll always be here for you okay?

_- prisca_


----------



## irishlops (May 2, 2009)

awh, really?
welcome to the team of anyony aunties.
rebecca.- lolapb
rebecca- becca
you
my friend in ireland, fiona
--------------

rabbits out in run. eyore is acting a tad bit strange.... like more shy than normal. i looked at well every where. feet claws, head neck, reflex teeth...; and lots more.
his eating habbits are finr. poo ok and every thing but shyer. lol. ill keep an eye on him.
----------------------------
ps. caramel is bossy as ever, but i saw her look from the run yesterday at the babies and her brothers grave. i swaer, if rabbits could cry i bet she would of then. eyore binkied over to her and kissed her.
---------------------------------------
my mum is going to the school soon about testing for dyscalula.
hope it works out you guys.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 my life has been hectic. some times i want to run away. but with my rabbits its impossible. 
some times i want to die. but i have a life, all of you.
sometimes i want to tell my best friend fiona about what hppens in my house, but i cant tell her. it makes me feel guilty. so i might pm her on here. she got an account.
thank you the 2 rebeccas and the new recruit
i dont know how i made it through these last few months.
slÃ¡n


----------



## irishlops (May 2, 2009)

i joined this fourm
www.dyscalculiaforum.com/


----------



## irishlops (May 3, 2009)

caramel stood on her hind legs and lost balance, falling on eyore, who ran to the hutch.
they were out on the leads. 
i laughed my head off.


----------



## Malexis (May 3, 2009)

When do we get to see pictures?


----------



## irishlops (May 3, 2009)

i dont have any.
my mum took the camera and delted the pics.
looked pages and youwill see how she has slowly but shurely wreacked my childhood.


----------



## irishlops (May 4, 2009)

im so nervous. i have to play thank you for the music and mai mia on the recorder tomorrow in school on my own for an asssememt.


----------



## Becca (May 4, 2009)

*irishlops wrote: *


> im so nervous. i have to play thank you for the music and mai mia on the recorder tomorrow in school on my own for an asssememt.





Oooh good luck!! You'll be awesome!!


----------



## irishlops (May 4, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> *irishlops wrote: *
> 
> 
> > im so nervous. i have to play thank you for the music and mai mia on the recorder tomorrow in school on my own for an asssememt.
> ...


heard me practicee? :shock: 
on they keybord its great.
but the recorder....:grumpy:


----------



## Becca (May 4, 2009)

*irishlops wrote: *


> *Becca wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *irishlops wrote: *
> ...



Just keep practising


----------



## irishlops (May 4, 2009)

praciving- badly
lol


----------



## irishlops (May 4, 2009)

*irishlops wrote: *


> i joined this fourm
> http://www.dyscalculiaforum.com/


this is a fav fourm


----------



## Becca (May 4, 2009)

*irishlops wrote: *


> praciving- badly
> lol



Thats what pracitising is for... to get better!!


----------



## irishlops (May 4, 2009)

lol.
its better than 4 weeks ago i guess.
im going off line now.
my mum seems in a bad mood....
say a prayer ill be ok.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (May 4, 2009)

Good to see you're always positive 
practice makes perfect but nothing is perfect so why practice  haha. okay ignore that, i just encouraged bad behavior lol.


----------



## irishlops (May 5, 2009)

*MyLOVEABLES!! wrote: *


> Good to see you're always positive
> practice makes perfect but nothing is perfect so why practice  haha. okay ignore that, i just encouraged bad behavior lol.





ues im so postive. the opimisic me shines about.... lol. around 10 o cock u.k time ill be doing it...

____________________
my mum was hsouting about my dad today but did not touch me.

















WHISH ME LUCK!!!!!!!!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (May 5, 2009)

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## irishlops (May 5, 2009)

well, the music teacher asked me o play it frist while he played the piano along with it.
so i done it and played it all right! i held it properly and every thing! im so happy!
__________________________
since i was firist, i sat and listened to every one elses..
i swear..... i dont want to be rude, but they were.. !"%[email protected]!!!!
i mean, they did not practice or anything. some only got 4 bars done out of... um i think it was 21 bars.
only 3 others sounded like the song....:shock:
oh well. he said he would tell us the marks out of 20 next music lesson. this time next week.
:nerves1


----------



## Becca (May 5, 2009)

Wooo well done! I knew you'd be good


----------



## irishlops (May 6, 2009)

thanks


----------



## irishlops (May 9, 2009)

i got four A stars in my art yesterday! yay..!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (May 10, 2009)

yaay


----------



## irishlops (May 10, 2009)

i know!
i did not realy like the drawings though...lol.
eyore randomly bit me.
i was on chair, when he was on the lead. he charged, ran up and jumped and bit me on the upper arm!!!!
random eyore. he got a shock when i squealled


----------



## irishlops (May 11, 2009)

i am feeling sad and confused. ok. i went out side. i was called in, so i went in.
my mum was in a big bad mood, and i just came in on it. like i did not make it. and she was shouting she never wanted to see me again. and that i am not aloud to talk to bradle/.... he is my friend. the only one in person who knows anout this...
god i feel down to day


----------



## irishlops (May 12, 2009)

OMG!!
im getting my ceriviacl cancer jab today!!
AND my music result!!!!!!!!!!! AAARRRGG!!!!!!!!!!!!
wish me luck.
god i hate needles.. lol who likes them?


----------



## irishlops (May 12, 2009)

buns are out in sun. while im remembering how to spell 57 irish words with in one day notice.....lol.
i got 24 out of 25 in my music!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
WOOP!!! YAY!!!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 12, 2009)

Great Job on you music exam. We told ya you could do it.


----------



## irishlops (May 15, 2009)

thanks!
to day is not a very good day at all... i will post in detail on monday or the weekend.
oh, i got 9 and a half out of 10 in irish test as well!!


----------



## irishlops (May 19, 2009)

i has another job idea!!
(i get these ideas all the time! lol)
i want to be a forensic physclolist and body laugue expert! lol


----------



## irishlops (May 20, 2009)

ill not be on for 3 weeks


----------



## Becca (May 20, 2009)

Why not?


----------



## irishlops (May 21, 2009)

exams


----------



## Becca (May 21, 2009)

Ooh GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## irishlops (May 22, 2009)

10 exqams in 4 days..
oh yay


----------



## Becca (May 22, 2009)

Better get revising then


----------



## irishlops (May 24, 2009)

oh, my mam and dad just had a fight there now...
shoutin and stuff...
then on frifay, my mum went in to my wardrobe and started to throw things out and my clothes are in hard... sore,,.. scary boxes and 3 nearly hit me and she threw hangers at me and shouting. but when my brother came it was like nothing happened..... i swore to my self, if she hits or hurts me badly, i am running over to bradleys house. he is my friends and is only across the street..


----------



## irishlops (May 24, 2009)

ps the bunns are out the run


----------



## irishlops (May 24, 2009)

caramel just bit me!!!!!!!!
can my day get any worse!!!!!!!!!!!!aaaaagrtrrh


----------



## irishlops (May 26, 2009)

MUSIC EXAM AT 11.25 TODAY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## irishlops (May 30, 2009)

bai
xoxooxo
sorry


----------



## irishlops (Jun 1, 2009)

looks like every one has forgoten about me...lol


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 1, 2009)

No we haven't.


----------



## irishlops (Jun 19, 2009)

back from my holidays
ill post more later.
dinner....mmhhh lol


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 19, 2009)

Glad to see you back. Did you have a good time?


----------



## irishlops (Jun 19, 2009)

yep! 
ps. my dinner is not out.. went down to early...lol
37 degrees celius... god helpped me through some how.
i went horse riding for 3hours and touristy things. lol
im making a thread about it later. 
list
1. dinner
2, dry up dishes.
3. play hug cuddle, say how much i missed my bunnies
4. go to graves of bunnies
5. come in
6. type up holuday. lol
so i think it might be a good wee bit till i tell you about it. 
but it was warm!


----------



## irishlops (Jun 19, 2009)

OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
fluffy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I SAW YUR LINK... UM..i cant speck anymore.
i just had to be away... i though she was fine....
R>I>P miss you fluffy.
and rebecca... im here for yoou as you are for me...
xoxoxo ill type more later. 
i hear plates clanking


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 19, 2009)

Fluffy and Monsters are both gone to the bridge


----------



## irishlops (Jun 19, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> Fluffy and Monsters are both gone to the bridge


both....
both...:shock: 
im sorry now to here that.. 
sorry to be blunt... but do you have any more rabbits left? sorry if thats blunt and to the point or rasing any memories....
xoxoxo


----------



## irishlops (Jun 19, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> Fluffy and Monsters are both gone to the bridge


both....
both...:shock: 
im sorry now to here that.. 
sorry to be blunt... but do you have any more rabbits left? sorry if thats blunt and to the point or rasing any memories....
xoxoxo


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 19, 2009)

Yes I do. I have Smokies and D.C. living with my parents. We are moving this weekend and after we get settled I will bring home my remaining big guys.


----------



## irishlops (Jun 19, 2009)




----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 19, 2009)

That is a beautiful picture. Thank you for sharing it with us. My sister is here as well.


----------



## irishlops (Jun 19, 2009)

im glad you like it.... i dont "do" things to help people get over grief.. i just cant make my self remember what to do... maybe because i need to get over the 3babies and j.f.... anyways
atleast your sister is there aswell for you.

i dont want to sound bad, but could keep some things in my blog about "things" you know private? if you have said any thing thats ok, but if not dont. thanks
xooxox


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 19, 2009)

Yah not a problem


----------



## irishlops (Jun 19, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> Yes I do. I have Smokies and D.C. living with my parents. We are moving this weekend and after we get settled I will bring home my remaining big guys.


 im glad. by the way my memenoires are very bad and hell, you could have a horse like denise oneday, and the next i realise the truth! but not with ceritain things. i do remember them.
smokies and d.c will get spoilet.... i can see monsters and fluffy dissaproving.....lol


----------



## irishlops (Jun 19, 2009)

together forever.
i went through your blog... this picture makes me smial. you were lucky to have such comical rabbits!!!!!!!
my dinner is out now.
personlly, i think im rubbing a raw wound now, so i will stop. see i do this.. overdoing it the helping someone through grief... well i have to go. ill tpye up my holiday after.
elena


----------



## irishlops (Jul 31, 2009)

caramel and eyore is 1 yr old tomorrow!!!yay.
also joesph franis if he was here


----------



## irishlops (Oct 5, 2009)

i feel so bad


----------



## irishbunny (Oct 5, 2009)

*irishlops wrote: *


> i feel so bad


How come? x


----------



## irishlops (Oct 6, 2009)

Every thing....
school
parents or more of lack of parents
brothers
my not frind any more and life in gereal..
 what should i do?


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Oct 6, 2009)

:hug:


----------



## irishlops (Oct 6, 2009)

returns hug


----------



## DeniseJP (Oct 7, 2009)

:hug1

I would not want to be a teen again for all the money in the world... it is such a tough time in and of itself and when the other dynamics come in...it is sometimes incomprehensible. 

Hug those bunnies - mine kept me sane when my summer was going down the loo a few months ago... only wish I had them when I was a teen back in the Middle Ages as my childhood was not a good one with divorces, domestic violence, drug & alcohol abuse by my mom and stepdad... they have grown up over the years and I try to think of the tough times as "character building." My siblings and I talk about it to this day and wonder how we made it to adulthood...

On a lighter note, I have chosen a Gaelic name for my newest horse-to-be... my grandparents would be proud - grandma's family was from County Cork. Not sure about grandpa...

Hang in there!

Denise


----------

